# [EVDL] Uve's Calculator



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is what I have:
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/8679/evcalc.html

but I like this version best (I think it is updated more often):
http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have the link to Uve's Calculator.
> > I've found it, but I think it is an older version.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try: http://www.geocities.com/hempev/EVCalculator.html

Roland 


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 17, 2008 2:02 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Uve's Calculator


> Does anyone have the link to Uve's Calculator.
> I've found it, but I think it is an older version.
> Only shows 2 controllers.
> 
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 17, 2008 2:12 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Uve's Calculator


> This is what I have:
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/8679/evcalc.html
>
> but I like this version best (I think it is updated more often):
> http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

How do you make this one work? Everything comes up blank for me with MSN 
Explorer. Roland
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

First chose your Vehicle, Motor, Battery, Controller, and make any
Adjustments in the brown boxes on the right of the page. If your particular
parameters are not available in the drop down menu (or to check to see what
they are set to), click the blue "details..." link under each dropdown menu.

Then click the "Calculate" link/button below the brown boxes on the right of
the page.

If it still doesnt make sense, try a different browser like Firefox. I think
the MSN explorer is a derivative of Internet Explorer. His website says it
may not work on IE.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There's a note on there that it may not work in IE.

Today would be an excellent day to try out Firefox if you are so inclined.
[grin]

http://www.getfirefox.com/

Cheers,

Aaron Choate





> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Roland.
This is the version I was looking for.

Mike Chancey;
I really appreciate your WEB links site and use it often.
The link to Uve's Calculator is an old version.
You may want to update it to this one.

Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO



-----Original Message-----
From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 17, 2008 4:23 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Uve's Calculator

Try: http://www.geocities.com/hempev/EVCalculator.html

Roland 


----- Original Message -----
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 17, 2008 2:02 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Uve's Calculator


> Does anyone have the link to Uve's Calculator.
> I've found it, but I think it is an older version.
> Only shows 2 controllers.
> 
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 17 Jun 2008 at 15:29, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > How do you make this one work? Everything comes up blank for me with MSN
> > Explorer.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > The page clearly says
> > that it may not work with Internet Destroyer.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 18, 2008 3:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Uve's Calculator


> 
>


> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> >> The page clearly says
> >> that it may not work with Internet Destroyer.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Stop playing Bob Rice



> Doug Weathers <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > On Jun 18, 2008, at 11:26 AM, EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > The main limitation to this calculator is that except for a few very generic
> > entries, you're stuck with the products and gliders named. You can't enter
> ...


----------

